# Tiger's farewell ride....



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today we went for Tiger's farewell ride. Well, Arivas and Lorena and I got at Tiger's place around 8:40 or so. After a little bit, Warp arrived. We waited a little bit for any late commers, but we left by 9:15 or so (I think anyone saw the time). We were 6 riders: Tiger, Tiger's wife, Warp, Arivas, Lorena and I. We had a pretty nice day actually. 

We did an urban run ride. We did it pretty easy, and we had a deadline to meet. For anyone who doesn't watch the news or tv latetely, there's this game called futbol soccer. Every once in a while, namely every 4 years, there's this World Cup, which a lot of people like to watch, and Mexico played vs Iran. To make this story short and go to the point, well, no one informed the organizers of this match that we wanted to ride longer, so they decided on an early time. Next time guys, some one call them in advance to have a nice, long ride before the match! No more leaving those little details till the nick of time!

So, we rode for about two hours. We went through Chapultepec, we did some stairways runs, we got to the Lake, tried to ride around it. Because some poor soul pulled the tub stopper on the lake, one part of it was dry, and the multiuse trail around it was closed. We rode a little bit and headed back.

We arrived at Tiger's den and went to a nearby watering hole to watch the game. In case anyone noticed, or watched the news, Mexico won 3-1! yeah!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

One of our favourite characters around here, let me introduce Warp!









Hail, o mighty trail Tiger!









Squat dance! Everyone squat at 3,2,1...


















Some Aztec Ninja dances









Lorena was practicing photographing while riding, sorry but it was the only pic of nice-ol-me


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Btw, while I still need more time on the RS Revelation for a better opinion, that fork just shines for this terrain! No peddal induced bob. At the start, I just put the compresion at the locked-out possition, but latter I opened the compression, and the fork was pretty firm. I really liked it....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> One of our favourite characters around here, let me introduce Warp!


Yeah that's me in my best inpersonification of the "Atomic Ant" !!!

(Man, I do look ugly... I can't understand how in the hell did my wife marry me... worst, how she dared to have a son with me... luckily, my son looks much more like my dad but results could have been catastrophic :eekster


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Had you ridden the day before, you all would been naked!!!!!!!:eekster: :skep: :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Had you ridden the day before, you all would been naked!!!!!!!:eekster: :skep: :nono:


Man, if I look fugly with my clothes on, just imagine how would I look without clothes!!  
That'd be nasty...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Man, if I look fugly with my clothes on, just imagine how would I look without clothes!!
> That'd be nasty...


:madman: that is one picture i did not want to have...... ...damn

I saw the guys on reforma last saturday... it was disturbing indeed... and i bet it was vary painful


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh! sorry guys!


I´m very sick! I would wish be there yestrerday .. ..

Damn! sorry Tigerdog ... good luck in your next travel :thumbsup: 


Cheers!


----------

